# Pipe Tobacco Review Contest



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Here is a contest for pipemen old and new to review tobaccos that they are smoking. My goal in creating this is to encourage pipers to think about how to describe their experience, and hopefully get enough enjoyment out of it that they continue to post reviews after the contest is over.

*The Contest and Rules

*The winner of this contest will be the person who posts the most quality reviews of pipe tobacco blends by the time I finish my morning coffee on Monday, December 20th. The winner will receive a prize including 2 unopened tins of tobacco and perhaps a few samples that I think they might like based on their forum posts, depending on what I have open. This contest will be judged by myself alone, with my girlfriend's objective help (I don't want to ask anyone on the forum to help judge because I want to encourage everyone to participate).

*How to Review

*Post _quality _reviews. You don't have to be Shakespeare, and you don't have to have the pallete of a wine critic. To me a great review tells a story, and shows how you feel about the blend (whether it be describable or indescribable flavor, a "feeling," how it complements your situation, or whatever it means to you). I know that a few members don't have digital cameras, but I strongly encourage you to find someone who can take pictures for you, maybe with their blackberry or smart phone, and email them to you (which takes them all of ten seconds). Pictures are not required, but they add to the experience.

*What You Should Not Do

*Submit half-assed reviews. :smile: Also, while eloquence is in no way required, I do _demand _that you use passable, readable grammar. This isn't a school class where points are deducted for grammar or spelling, but if your review looks like it was typed up with the keypad on a cell phone it will not be considered a quality review (although I know of no current members who would do such a thing). If you have doubts just roll up a few pipe tobacco cigarettes for an English major as a bribe to correct your writing.

*To Enter

*Simply post in this thread that you wish to be considered. *Don't be shy.
*
*And Most of All

*Have fun!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm a pro at half-assed reviews, count me in!

Does a review of Mixture 79 count?


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

Quality ehh? Sounds like fun. Do we get extra points for reviewing Latakia blends? Now where's my word editor?

hp
les


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

All tobaccos will be treated equally, even if they are quality reviews of crappy tobaccos.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Great idea Andrew. Looking forward to the reviews but I think I better go hide my wallet!


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Good idea Andrew! I do like reading the reviews. I'm in.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Dudes, it's great to read all these reviews. Really enjoying it! :dude:


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

This contest is a great idea! I'm loving reading all the reviews. I will likely not add any of my own, but I love the kick start it giving to this side of the forum!


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

I would love to be involved!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Only one day left!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

OK contest is closed for entries! I wish I could give everyone a prize, but I will get back shortly to announce the winner.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

OK, I've reviewed the submissions, consulted the oracle, sacrificed a goat, and had the president sign off on the results.

First off, I really enjoyed all the reviews, and I hope you guys continue to write them in the future!

And now, for the winner, who did far and away the most reviews (even if they had no pictures oke...*lestrout*!

Congrats man! PM me your address and I will get your prize in the mail.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats Trout! Thanks for sponsoring a great contest Andrew, wish I coulda done more reviews!


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice work Trout! When you get your prize tins and need to make room in your cellar, be sure to send me all your GLP tins that you reviewed!:roll:

Also, Great contest Andrew! Thanks.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Glad you guys enjoyed it!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats Les and thanks for the contest Andrew :tu


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, thanks to all for the well wishes. I love to read reviews, even the daffy ones. Although I have puffed maybe 700 blends and take notes, I've written few reviews. But when I fell across Jack Straw's challenge, I became motivated to punch out reviews on some of the favorites I had been puffing this last week. And the rest is history.

hp
les


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Prize is in the mail! Enjoy Les.

0310 1230 0000 7030 5180


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Let's see some pics when you get the prize in the mail!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------

